# What's going to happen



## jfarnsworth (Jul 19, 2003)

between the Undertaker and John Cena? I personally think that the Undertaker is going to win. I just can't see McMahon giving the win to John Cena. Any thoughts.


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 19, 2003)

dont know who john cena is....but hav eyou seen that kid with 1 leg?  That guy is amazing to be in there doing what he is doing.


----------



## Master of Blades (Jul 20, 2003)

Awwwww man I miss having Sky :wah: Missing all this wrestling, by them way why have they made Kane go DOWNHILL AGAIN!!!!!! 

:soapbox:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 20, 2003)

Zach Gowan definately has guts & a lot of them. I just hope the best for him and that he doesn't get seriously hurt by some of the others.


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 20, 2003)

you know that is someone who makes you feel good about dreams and ambitions.  YOu know for the longest time, everyone laughed at him, and told him there was no way possible he could wrestle professionally like he is.  Too dangerous....too limited...what ever the reason....besides the ones that said it...you know probably 99% of everyone else thought it!  Probably many times He thought it himself.  To see him get in the ring and 'fight' was almost tear jerking for the simple  fact of someone with such a handicap for a sport like that, to succeed!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *...  To see him get in the ring and 'fight' was almost tear jerking for the simple  fact of someone with such a handicap for a sport like that, to succeed! *



I hear 'ya. He has a lot of courage.:asian:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 20, 2003)

Barring any serious injuries, whom ever is scheduled to win will win.


----------



## tarabos (Jul 20, 2003)

the way Gowan get literally thrown around out there, i'd say there's a real good chance he's going to get seriously hurt.


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 20, 2003)

and i'm sure he knows that.......but even at the risk of serious life long injury.....he is living his dream right now......because no matter what rational thing he may do now instead of wrestle.....He wouldn't have been living his dream.  I give him credit. He knew his dream....he went for it.....despite the odds, he has it....and he is going to take it for what it is worth. Great job!

Touch o death------Duh!
It's wrestling....


----------



## tarabos (Jul 21, 2003)

i don't really buy all that "living his dream" nonsense. it all seems like just another soap opera storyline cooked up by stephanie and vince to me.


----------



## tarabos (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *between the Undertaker and John Cena? I personally think that the Undertaker is going to win. I just can't see McMahon giving the win to John Cena. Any thoughts. *



i think vince seems desperate to build up the popularity of cena since he's such a great athelete and has the physique that the WWE is looking for. probably one of the big reasons they turned him heel and into some thug rapper type. i was pretty surprised when they gave him the title match against Brock a while back. that seemed to come out of nowhere. 

this undertaker match is a little better paced. they were really cramming cena down our throats for a while...now they are giving him to us in doses which is a little better. i wouldn't be surprised if they give him the win....by some sort of "cheat" no doubt, that's the only way a heel can win these days.


----------



## progressivetactics (Jul 21, 2003)

Honestly, I hadn' t heard anything about his past.  I just flipped channels and seen him hopping around....I assumed the rest, however; I would have to believe that he WANTED to be a wrestler, and that is why he is there. I think so many people dream of that roar of the crowd..and that larger then life persona that It wouldn't suprise me if he did dream of being a pro some day.  I Don't think it is too far from the truth....

although you could be right....it is very hard to tell where the show ends and reality begins with some of the plots in the WWE/F


----------



## tarabos (Jul 21, 2003)

hey don't get me wrong...i feel bad for the kid, but he has a lot to be thankful for still. he did beat cancer after all, not a lot of people can say that.

he's probably getting payed a ton of dough to hang around and train with famous pro wrestlers and beautiful ladies as well, i think most people would jump at that chace too and call it their "lifelong dream," as long as it was in the script.


----------

